# Garmin ?



## sig061 (Aug 3, 2010)

Any of you have the Garmin Blue Chart for Lake Erie on your Garmin device?
If you do, what unit do you have, and what do you think of the chart?
The charts cost a lot & I'm debating buying one.. Let me know what you
think. Thanks guys.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a Garmin 3210 preloaded with the Bluecharts g2 and love it. I also have the Mapsource Blue Charts on my Laptop, same as your talking about, and it is awsome charts. Has all the contours. You can got to my site and see what the charts would look like. Click Here


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are not nearly as detailed as the Navionics charts. I borrowed my buddy's boat and he has a Garmin unit, my Lowrance unit with Navionics blew his away. The navionics premium has 1 ft increments on the contours, do some google searches to see the difference. I would go Navionics I'm almost positive Garmin accepts there chips.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I have the Garmin and prefer it over the Navionics.On a smaller screen too much detail makes it hard to differentiate one line break from another.If you zoom to get the line separation you lose the big picture.If you have a big screen than the Navionics would probably be the way to go.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He had a 5 inch screen as well. I have a 7 and 8 inch screen both Lowrances my 38HD has lakemaster and navionics and the 7 inch has navionics. I think the biggest difference is what chip you have, some are detailed and some are just rediculous in the detail they show, like the premium, platnium and fish n chips. 

How's the HDS working out for you Don-key?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"How's the HDS working out for you Don-key?"


Had to send the first one back.After a couple hours on the water it kept rebooting for no apparent reason.I really wish that Garmin made a comparable unit in the same price range.Lowrance support is almost non existent.Kinda wish I had deeper pockets as I miss the 7" screen I had on the older unit.I have the Platinum chip coming in the mail as I am disappointed in the Insight map that came with my unit.So far the biggest plus that I see is the visibility of the screen in direct sunlight.I am hoping the Platinum chip will push the unit over the top.
I got this unit for the back of the boat as I usually face backwards while trolling and needed a chart with fish finder to follow my favored contours a little more precisely.It has definitely paid dividends of allowing me to squeeze fish out of the rocks holding tight to dropoffs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Does the broadband sounder perform well in your opinon? 

I've been reading good things about Lowrance customer service lately on walleye central seems they are stepping up. 

Yeah the planium chip will knock your socks off. I might buy a HDS-7 for my dash over winter and get rid of the black and white 7 inch in my dash, keep the 8 in color that's on top. I want better performance for deep waters of lake ontario.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I was not at all impressed with the dual frequency transducer.In fact I just finished installing straight 200 mhz transducer in its place.The dual Frequency works better on my LCX 27c.But this may be due to running in shallower water.


----------

